# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Boardie,s in the Windsor ont. area, Saturday nights

## poolguywindsor

There is a club in Leamington that has saturday night going on. If anyone thinks of going I am in. Its called Carribean Pulse you can find it on facebook.

----------

